# Wellbeing Research Programme commencing March, additional participants sought



## drlucindaryan (Feb 11, 2015)

Hi,

I am a medical doctor currently completing a Master’s Degree in Applied Positive Psychology at the University of East London. As part of my research I am investigating whether a web based programme, designed to increase well-being and resilience and developed by leading UEL psychologists, is helpful for women experiencing infertility. 

The programme is completed entirely online over a nine week period taking 30 to 60 minutes per week. The topic for each week is introduced in a ten minute video, followed by some written material on suggested activities, based on the most up to date research, to improve well-being and resilience. Any activities suggested are completed entirely at your own discretion and you will only be asked to check a box as to whether you engaged with the activity and for how long at the end of each week. You will not be asked to share your activities as part of the research.

The only data to be collected is in the form of questionnaires, which take approximately thirty minutes in total to complete each set, with one set at the start and two sets at the end of the programme. All data is anonymised and collected online and there is no face to face interaction required.

By participating in this study, in addition to any personal benefit, you will also be contributing greatly to the limited research in this area. 

If you would like more information or would be interested in participating please email me, *******, at [email protected] and I will send you further details.

Many thanks for your consideration. 


Dr ******* Ryan MB MICGP


----------

